# Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!



## Bitman14 (2. November 2015)

*Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage bzgl. der Luftkühlung eines Gehäuses.
Zurzeit habe ich ein BeQuiet Silent Base 800, mit welchem ich auch super zufrieden bin. Lediglich die vorinstallierten Lüfter (Pure Wings) können nicht ganz meinen Silent Ansprüchen gerecht werden. Habe mir jetzt Silent Wings 2 bestellt und werde die demnächst bei mir einbauen.

Hier bin ich dann zu der Frage gekommen wie viele Lüfter ich den insgesamt in meinem Gehäuse haben möchte.
Meine Überlegung war jetzt, dass möglichst viele Lüfter, die möglichst leise sind und nur niedrig drehen, den besten Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Kühlleistung geben. Könnt ihr mir das so bestätigen?
Mir ist klar dass mehr Lüfter auch mehr Geräusche verursachen (können). Aber wenn ich nur leise Lüfter wie die Silent Wings betreibe, sollte es doch trotzdem noch sehr leise zugehen.

So habe ich mir gedacht dass ich (mal hoch angesetzt) 5 Lüfter in mein Gehäuse setzen kann (1 hinten, 2 oben, 2 vorne) und alle mit einer sehr niedrigen RPM betreibe.

Nochmal kurz und knapp: Sind mehrere Lüfter immer lauter wie weniger?

Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten xD


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*

Poste doch erstmal Deine verbauten Komponenten


----------



## jkox11 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*

Es kommt immer auf die persönliche Aufnahme und Gehäuse/Lüfter an. 
Wenn du nur Silent Wings installierst, kannst du gerne 5 installieren. 

Wenn du aber kombinierst mit Pure Wings, würde ich glatt auf diese verzichten und wiederum nur die Silent Wings einbauen und die ein wenig stärker laufen lassen. Ist noch immer besser und leiser als die Pure Wings. 

5 sollten das Maximum sein und bleiben. 3 reichen auch vollkommen aus, 2 weitere verbessern die Temperatur nur bedingt um einige Grad. Hier kommt halt das Geräusch/Leistung Verhältnis schlechter weg als bei 3 Lüfter. 
Aber wie gesagt, wenn dir maximale Leistung bzw. Kühlung wichtig ist, machst du mit 5 Lüftern noch immer nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*

Mehr ist nicht immer besser. 
Sinnvoll angeordnet können 2 oder 3 Lüfter ein besseres Kühlergebnis erzielen als 10 schlecht angeordnete.

Was die Lautstärke angeht: Natürlich sind mehr Lüfter lauter als weniger (wenn es die gleichen sind) - mehrere Geräuschquellen sind lauter als eine einzelne, wobei 2 Gleiche Geräuschquellen NICHT doppelt so laut sind wie eine alleine (die Zusammenhänge sind recht komplex: Addition von Schall ).

Normalerweise ist die sinnvollste Anordnung, dass vorne am Gehäuse Lüfter reinblasen (kalt) und die erwärmte Luft dann hinten herausbefördert wird. Wenn man dabei noch zusätzlich darauf achtet dass mehr Luft reingeblasen wird als heraus und damit einen kleinen Überdruck im Gehäuse schafft hat man auch, einen Staubfilter vor den Lüftern vorne vorausgesetzt, kaum noch Probleme mit Staub im Gehäuse.


----------



## Bitman14 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*

Habe hierbei jetzt eher allgemein gedacht. Da es sich ja meiner Meinung nach auf jedes System anwenden lassen müsste.
Aber trotzdem  hier:
i5 3570k @4,0Ghz & beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Asrock Z77 Pro3
8GB Corsair DDR3 RAM 1600
beQuiet PurePower 550Watt
Crucial M550 SSD 256GB
beQuiet Silent Base 800 Orange


----------



## Bitman14 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*

Ihr seid ja so fix da komm ich mit antworten gar nicht hinterher^^

Die Pure Wings schmeiß ich auf jeden Fall raus. Wäre ja sinnlos was leises zusätzlich einzubauen  davon wirds auch nicht besser. 
Das mit dem AirFlow ist mir so auch schon bekannt. 
Ich hätte es eben so gemacht, dass vorne zwei Lüfter kalte Luft rein blasen und hinten eben je nachdem 1 - 3 Lüfter die heiße Luft nach draußen bringen.

Ist es hierbei sinnvoller wenn mehr Lüfter nach draußen blasen als nach drinnen? Oder kann man das nicht pauschalisieren?
Hinten hängt eben noch meine beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3, der ja auch schon die Luft nach draußen befördert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*



Bitman14 schrieb:


> Ist es hierbei sinnvoller wenn mehr Lüfter nach draußen blasen als nach drinnen? Oder kann man das nicht pauschalisieren?



Es geht NICHT um die Menge oder die pauschale Richtung der Lüfter. Entscheidend ist, dass du einen LUFTSTROM im Gehäuse erzeugst. An einer Stelle kalt rein an einer anderen warm raus - sinnigerweise vorne unten rein und hinten oben raus da der Luftstrom dann durchs ganze Gehäuse geht und die natürliche Thermik unterstützt wird.

In dem Falle müssen natürlich die vorderen Lüfter rein und die hinteren rausblasen (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ponents-1790-picture23133-haf-922-airflow.jpg). Pauschal alle rein oder alle raus ist die denkbar schlechteste Lösung.


----------



## Guru4GPU (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*

Wenn du zB. drei einblasende und einen ausblasenden Lüfter hast gibt es Hitzestaus, weil die kühle Luft schneller rein als die warme Luft raus geht. 
Umgekehrt hast du mit 3 Lüftern die raus pusten und einem Lüfter der rein pustet zwar niedrigere Temperaturen, aber gleichzeitig ist dein Gehäuse dann wie ein Staubsauger 
Am besten ist wenn man ungefähr gleich viele Lüfter hat die rein- oder raus pusten


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Am besten ist wenn man ungefähr gleich viele Lüfter hat die rein- oder raus pusten



Aus in Post #4 genanntem Grund nicht unbedingt. Wer seine Lüfter sinnvoll dimensioniert und einsetzt muss weniger putzen. 

Ich habe vorne zwei reinblasende Lüfter (mit Staubfilter) und hinten einen ausblasenden. Der kleine Überdruck reicht aus, dass sich im Gehäuse so gut wie gar kein Staub befindet, selbst nach Monaten. Alles was nötig ist ist, den Staubfilter 2, 3 mal im Jahr auszuklopfen.


----------



## AntoniusGER (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*

Abend.  ich denke hier könnte mir vielleicht jemand helfen. und zwar ich bastle gerade an einem PC Gehäuse (fractal design define r4 pcgh-edition).  Es sind 2 original lüfter installiert 1x vorne unten, 1x hinten und einer  noiseblocker b12-1 vorne oben.
meine frage dazu ist ob es sinn macht noch einen lüfter unten im gehäuse zu installieren(vor dem netzteil)? mich interessiert wie ich den luftstrom optimieren kann.


----------



## jkox11 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*



AntoniusGER schrieb:


> Abend.  ich denke hier könnte mir vielleicht jemand helfen. und zwar ich bastle gerade an einem PC Gehäuse (fractal design define r4 pcgh-edition).  Es sind 2 original lüfter installiert 1x vorne unten, 1x hinten und einer  noiseblocker b12-1 vorne oben.
> meine frage dazu ist ob es sinn macht noch einen lüfter unten im gehäuse zu installieren(vor dem netzteil)? mich interessiert wie ich den luftstrom optimieren kann.



Lieber an einer Stelle einblasend und nicht an 2 verschiedene Stellen. 2 vorne einblasend könntest du machen mit einem hinten ausblasendem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*

@Antonius: Der Unterschied dürfte ziemlich genau Null sein. Wenn du keine konkrteten Temperaturprobleme hast würde ich keinen zusätzlichen Lüfter einbauen.


----------



## Bitman14 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*

Mir ist schon klar dass nicht alle rein oder raus pusten sollen, damit ein vernünftiger Airflow entsteht^^
Mir ging es jetzt eher darum wie Guru4GPU bereits geschrieben hat, was denn geschieht wenn mehr kalte Luft ins Gehäuse kommt als abgeführt wird oder eben anders herum. 
Aber das hat meine Frage ja bereits beantwortet. 

Habe mir 3 Silent Wings bestellt und werde jetzt einfach die vorhanden 3 damit ersetzen. Einer der hinten oben hinaus pustet und 2 die vorne unten rein pusten. 
Hab grad geschaut und ich bekomme dank dem riesigen CPU Kühler hinten gar keinen Lüfter mehr rein. Von dem her denke ich ist das so die beste Lösung, da der CPU Kühler ja auch Luft abtransportieren sollte.
Könnt ihr mir da soweit zustimmen?


----------



## AntoniusGER (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter = Immer besser?!*

okay werde dann keine mehr einbauen.

der original fractal designe lüfter vorne ist deutlich stärker als noiseblocker. soll ich vielleicht  den fractal lüfter nach oben versetzen und den noiseblocker nach unten oder macht es kein unterschied?  ich muss es fragen weil ich absolut keine ahnung von AIRFLOW habe.


----------

